# Good Food Cost Less



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Better Than the $1 Menu: Superfoods that Ring in for 99 Cents or Less | Shine Food - Yahoo! Shine

Rarely is there a story on Yahoo that would benefit the prepper. This isn't aimed at the prepper but it's still valid. When a friend told me he wanted to get prepared but didn't have the budget we went thru his diet, and he found a $100 a minth for a family of 4 in no time.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Good article. Thanks for posting it!

Most people just don't want to eat their veggies. I think the main problem is we, as a culture, have grown so accustomed to processed foods.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We eat some of those things. As Scott pointed out, the fish suggestions are good in theory, but for the reasons he stated, are not so good in practice.
We eat Paleo, so legumes (lentils are such) and peanuts are out. 

Tack on steering clear of GMO foods and eating healthily is not that cheap for us.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tips about salmon and tuna, Oswegoscott. I had no idea! My favorite meal is salmon and wilted spinach. What a bummer!

The only way we can really afford the healthy stuff is to grow it or hunt for it. We eat lots of venison, but you know for certain those deer have eaten Montsanto corn when that's primarily what is commercially grown in the area. I love to grow our own food, so nothing is lost there. I just need a greenhouse to grow it year-round.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> We are at the point where about 75% of our meat and veggies are grown/raised by us. Guess what? I was able to stop my BP meds and my wife is off her cholesterol meds!
> That is a heck of a good reason for us to continue---and others to start


That's awesome! You definitely don't want to be dependent upon meds in a SHTF scenario.

Reminds me of a YouTube video I watched a couple months ago. I think her name is PrepNurse or something like that. She wanted to reach out to people and make them aware that in a SHTF scenario, there would be select groups of people who would be in the worst place/most likely to die first. They are the elderly, the overweight/obese and those who depended upon meds to function. So anytime you figure out how to overcome that, you're in a much more survivable position.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't much care for fish, never been a fan of eating it, but we can score some trout not far from my BOL
and my family members like it - I enjoy fishing - just not the fish so much. Canned tuna can be a solid
long term storage staple, and years back I always kept 30-40 cans on hand. Now I keep canned chicken,
and beef for long term storage needs - I'm sure its got the same level of preservatives as the tuna. I'd
like to can meat we hunt for but I'm not there yet. I am amazed at how much you can score from a 
fruit and nutt tree though, to me they are the ultimate prepper devices/tools whatever. In the desert
its hard to grow such trees but my brother figured it out - the right spaces on hill sides with good water
run off and regular sun exposure. They seem to be making it through the freezing winters all right but
he said when our lives depend on them we'll probably need to keep planting new one's routinely because
bad winters can kill em off.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

oswegoscott...you seem to be one of our more outspoken gardeners but Im asking in general for anyone that might have a good answer. I have an older crab apple orchard. Mostly use it to feed the local deer population at this point. But the trees are becoming moss grown and in need of a good trimming. Whats the best place to cut these back to for new growth and if there is alot of moss beyond the good cut spots is there a remedy. 

Damn the Pac NW climate. It propagates such things.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Yes,I'm so glad I planted fruit trees! We make pure applesauce and pearsauce(no sugar) and everyone loves it. Peaches are tough--bugs,birds,squirrels.
> Canning meat and fish requires a good pressure cooker and a lot of time. the jars need 2-3 hours in a canner. The meat will be suitable for soup,stews,sloppy joes,tacos


We make that kind of stuff too, Oswegoscott. All organic, as well, because we harvest the apples from an old, abandoned homestead. The apple variety is Smokehouse, which was popular many decades ago. It's very good for applesauce and apple butter. And I don't use sugar to sweeten anything, so it's good and healthy stuff. I haven't tried pear sauce yet. Is it gritty? I have European pears, and they can get gritty. I just can them in their own juice. We sacrifice about 1/2 of the crop for the juice, but they are delicious!

We planted Shiro and Burbank plums(I think it was Burbank, it is a pollinator for the Shiro). Ever since then, the orchard gets inundated with the plum circulio. They totally decimate the plums _and _the nectarines. Anyone have any advice? Every year, it's a battle between us and the bugs for our food! Grr!! And I will not use chemical sprays, only organically accepted methods of pest control. What I need to do is get some chickens and a chicken tractor and keep them in the orchard. Then the chickens can eat the bugs and larvae when they burrow in the ground for the winter. It's on my "to do" list.


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

Good article and the truth, I eat healthy and people always say its so expensive and there wrong. If you do some research on what athletes eat and bodybuilders like myself you will see it is a very simple diet and only expensive if you are eating high volume but to average Joe it is cheap compared. We get used to it and when you treat your self it them really becomes a treat. There are definitly days I stop and eat Pizza, ice cream or a Burger and fries but there cheat days and treat days.


----------



## almon (Feb 27, 2013)

Many natural foods are available which costs are low but their benefits are lots for our health in natural ways like all green vegetables,fruits(apple,orange,mangoes)these are also contain vitamins in it which keep our body fit and away from various diseases.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

great thread I saw this documentary recently called "hungry for change" about how most people these days eat 'food product" and not food - I eat pretty healthy most of the year but would definitely like to be more self sufficient then I am right now


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

I completely agree with you,Food which is good for the health is actually not very expensive.We pay a lot of money for fast food and junk food but it actually don't give us any nutritional benefit.Taking the correct food doesn't cost much.I personally prefer having the food which is rich in benefits.That doesn't cost much it helps us in making our life better physically and financially at the same time ,This is how i think.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I find a packet of seed and some manual labor a very low price to pay for a table full of expensive bounty mostly year around. Same for the beef... Calf costs $150, ends up being 1000# prime beef.


----------

